# Goodbye my little Girl Nikki



## Nancy McClelland

Another sad day for us--just took Nikki, our avatar bunny into the vets to have her checked out. The news was not very good--she has a bad heart murmur, stones in her bladder and she's lost a lot of weight and was not eating like she used to. She's been blind and deaf for a few years now too, but she always got around the house fine so that did not matter to us. The vet said the best thing to do is to euthanize and we have to agree, no matter how much it hurts. She's been a part of our family since Feb in 2006 and had provided us with many great moments like all of our other rescues. I probably shouldn't have put this off for so long but she was still getting around and loved to eat her veggies even though she looks a lot older than she is. Looked older than Bambi who just turned 16 in July. Some are with us for a long time, but none are with us forever, except in our heart and mind. Goodbye my little angel, rest in peace and binky free.:bunnyangel:


----------



## BlackMiniRex

Oh no! Binky free Nikki


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Photos of Nikki


----------



## Nancy McClelland




----------



## Happi Bun

She was beautiful! I'm so sorry for your loss :hug1

Binky free Nikki :bunnyangel:


----------



## RavenousDragon

Sending love from our family to yours.


----------



## Azerane

Aww no, I'm so very sorry to hear about your loss of Nikki. She had such a wonderful long life with you and was such an icon of this forum in your avatar pic for the past years. Rest in peace, Nikki.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Still moping around. Hard to believe that six years ago to the day, Charlene passed to the bridge--she was a very sweet little bunny to and you guys looked so much alike. Rest in peace my little sleepy girl, I miss you.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

:cry1:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hi baby girl. Still hard to believe you're not with me any more. You we're always such a great sleeper--definitely content in your environment.


----------



## Bubbathebunny

So sorry for your loss... &#55357;&#56862;&#10084;&#65039;&#65039;


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

miss my lil rat girl


----------



## Nancy McClelland

:bunnyangel:miss you


----------



## Lokin4AReason

may she binky across the bunny rainbow. thanking you for the pleasure and joy that she has given to you and your family ... R.I.P.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

:bunnyangel:Already a year has gone by--doesn't hardly seem possible. You'll always be in my heart and always be my avatar.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

You were such a small little bundle of joy when I brought you home--less than a pound--and you'd get into and under everything. Sure do miss you and I still admire you're ability to sleep--you were either that or trying to get into and behind everything. You are truly special.


----------



## Bam Bam

Nikki is beautiful and iso sorry for your loss.
I lost my Dixie last December. She was also blind and had a heart problem.it is a very hard decision to send her over the bridge but I know you made the right decision.
Have fun with all the beautiful bunnies over the bridge Nikki


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Thanks. Other than her color she was exactly like Charlene--a very happy little Netherland mix.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Sigh!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Miss you and Charlene so much.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Another year gone....still miss you my little Ratzo!


----------



## peanutdabunny

Is this the bun in your Profile Picture?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Yes, Nikki 2 is our avatar pic--she was such an awesome little thing and a world class sleeper.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hi my little girl--hard to believe it's another year gone by without you. You were such a strange little bunny and so happy too. None of our others has ever slept on their back with all legs sticking up. Can't remember the number of times I had to look closely to see if you were still breathing--such a trusting little girl, but you were with us at 8 weeks, so I can see why you were so content and relaxed in your environment. Still miss you and you are the best avatar ever!


----------

